# Sihlsee vom Ufer aus?



## Psion (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch schon vom Ufer aus am Sihlsee gefischt?
Wie siehts dort aus, sind Angelplätze gut zu erreichen und genügend verfügbar?
Wenn jemand ein bisschen Ahnung hat, wär ich um ein paar Infos froh.

Gruss und noch ein schönes Wochenende
Psion


----------



## Captain_Coma (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sihlsee vom Ufer aus?*

Hi Psion!

War zwar noch nie zum Angeln am Sihlsee, aber bin im Urlaub schon oft da spazieren gewesen am Ufer. 
Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, gabs da ziemlich viele Plätze an denen Angler vom Ufer aus gefischt haben... und gut zu erreichen sind die eigentlich auch, da geht ja von dem Parkplatz beim Schwimmbad so nen Weg direkt am Ufer lang.
Hoffe, dir ein klein wenig weitergeholfen haben zu können 

p.S: Hehe mein allererster Post


----------



## harley (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sihlsee vom Ufer aus?*

hi
also ich würde nicht vom ufer aus angeln. ich war schon mehrmals zum angeln. um die guten plätze zu erreichen nbrauchst du ein boot.

gruss harley


----------

